
Amazon, Alphabet and Uber Drones Are Coming - joering2
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-drones-are-coming-11571995806?mod=rsswn
======
OnlineGladiator
This is an excellent article. That said, holy shit those are going to be
_loud_. The Wing drone hovers at 24 feet while it lowers its payload? The
others descend entirely to the ground? They're typically going to hover just a
few hundred feet above the ground? If these are roughly as loud as the
quietest DJI drones (and I suspect they will be louder as they are heavier and
have larger payloads), they are going to be incessantly annoying.

~~~
gundmc
Yeah, I'm really interested to see how the noise issue plays out. Videos of
the Wing drone in action sound horrid:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqSfQxwqrZM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqSfQxwqrZM)

------
notus
On NextDoor people get really outraged whenever they see a drone flying
around. I always see comments about shooting them down even though the city
uses them.

------
calgoo
I wonder what the crime would be if you destroyed one of these drones while
passing over your properties? A paintball gun should be enough to take it out
and make it fall. Maybe we should look at destroying them, or making anti
drone drones.

If I have a big property and shot down drones with a shotgun, is that a crime?

~~~
v64
There hasn't been any prominent litigation as far as I'm aware, but federal
aviation law seems to indicate that shooting down a drone in some
circumstances is a federal crime. [1]

[1] [https://www.securitymagazine.com/articles/88696-before-
you-p...](https://www.securitymagazine.com/articles/88696-before-you-pull-the-
trigger-the-legal-implications-of-shooting-down-a-drone)

